# java Poi



## ziedmayel (22. November 2008)

Hallo, 
Ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar , ich sollte bestimmte Daten von eine Excel Tabelle suchen, bsp ein produkt A aus einer Tabelle A, der mit einem produkt B aus einer Tabelle B vergleichen, wenn die zusammen Stimmen dann in einer 3. Tambelle die Ausgabe Schreiben. 

meine Frage ist , kennst sich jemand mit java Poi gut aus. Wie kann ich Daten von einer Excel Tabelle zu einer andere kopieren und pflegen. 

werde Dankbar für eure Hilfe 


Das ist was ich ich bis jetzt geschafft habe  : 


```
package com.apache.poi;

import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.Iterator;
import org.apache.poi.hssf.usermodel.HSSFCell;
import org.apache.poi.hssf.usermodel.HSSFRow;
import org.apache.poi.hssf.usermodel.HSSFSheet;
import org.apache.poi.hssf.usermodel.HSSFWorkbook;


public class poi 
{		
	public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException
	{
		// Read a File from the Input 
		FileInputStream input = new FileInputStream("COD_products.xls");
		// input workbook        
		HSSFWorkbook wb = new HSSFWorkbook(input); 
					 
		 // get a Sheet 
		HSSFSheet sheetIn = wb.getSheetAt((short)0);
		
		// get a Row (zeile)   
		HSSFRow rowIn = sheetIn.getRow(0);
			  
		//row.getCell(0);
		
		// get a Column (Spalte)
		HSSFCell columnIn = rowIn.getCell((short)0);
		
		columnIn.getStringCellValue();
		
		/*
		 * create ein output xls and put Data in them
		 * 
		 * */
		
		HSSFWorkbook wbout = new HSSFWorkbook();
		FileOutputStream  fileout = new FileOutputStream ("output.xls");
		//create a Sheet in wbout
		HSSFSheet resultSheet = wbout.createSheet("generator");
		
		// create a row in the output 
		HSSFRow rowout = resultSheet.createRow((short)0);
		// create a column in the output with name Type  
		HSSFCell columnout = rowout.createCell((short)0);
		columnout.setCellValue("Type");
		wbout.write(fileout);
		fileout.close();
```


----------



## deepthroat (23. November 2008)

Hi.





ziedmayel hat gesagt.:


> meine Frage ist , kennst sich jemand mit java Poi gut aus.


Wenn du ein Problem mit einer Java Bibliothek hast, warum erstellst du denn einen Beitrag im XML Forum?

Und bitte verwende die Java Code Tags für deine Codeschnipsel!

Gruß

PS: Vielleicht könnte das Thema jemand verschieben?


----------



## Clash (25. November 2008)

Hi,
das sieht doch bis jetzt schonmal ganz gut aus. Was genau ist denn dein Problem?
hast du schon auf der POI Hilfeseite nachgeschaut? (http://poi.apache.org/spreadsheet/index.html) 
Dort stehen unter Quick Guide und HOWTO jede Menge Infos...


----------

